# What Color Is My Yearling



## Taelynn (Jan 26, 2013)

Bailey just turned a year old her mom is a white grey and i have no idea what color her sire is! please help!! She use to be a very dark grey!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd probably venture a guess that she was originally a bay or brown, but she is carrying the gray gene so she's going to turn gray like her mom.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would guess that she was born brown, but is now greying out. She will eventually be either flea bitten, or "white", she may retain some dark points, my Arab did that. She's still got a pretty black mane, and a half black half white tail, and she's 8 now, her hocks and knees are also still pretty dark. I think grey horses are neat because their coat changes from season to season, so you never quite know what they are going to look like.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with the others. Brown/bay turning grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He looks like he's going red roan to me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No roan impo. Just grey on some form of agouti.


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

What breed is she?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Definately gray! Often one of the first signs of a horse going gray is that the bottom of their tail will get very washed out - much lighter than it would if they were going to stay dark. You can see that clearly in your horse in the third photo.


----------



## Taelynn (Jan 26, 2013)

She was born a very dark bay heres some pictures of her middle is of her dam, this winter, and when she was born the rest are from today but the one of her bucking is from about a week ago Bailey My Horse Of A Different Color by ~CottonCandyHorse on deviantART


----------



## Taelynn (Jan 26, 2013)

She is a Quarter horse well atleast her mother is i dont know who her sire is


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Still very much a grey 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

